# Mon DD bientôt mort?



## chupastar (15 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous.

Il m'est arrivé un truc étrange cet après midi...

J'ai installé Photoshop CS (8), et, sans savoir si ça a un quelconque rapport, je n'ai plus réussi à redemarer mon iBook par la suite.

Voilà comment ça se passait: j'allume, ça "bong" un petit moment après la roue sous la pomme se met à tourner, tourner, tourner... pendant un long moment!

Puis enfin, l'écran devient bleu, la fenêtre où on voit la barre de progression de démarrage apparaît, elle ne termine pas sa course, la fenêtre disparaît et ça reste comme ça... (il me semble aussi qu'il y avait la barre des menus avec juste la pomme mais je n'en suis pas sûr du tout).

Donc je rentente plusieurs fois mais c'est toujours la même chose.

Je tente donc la réinstallation du système en bootant à partir du CD d'installation de Tiger, et là j'arrive jusqu'au choix du volume d'installation  mais mon DD n'apparaît pas... Là je commence à me dire que mon DD est bel et bien HS!

Je refait ça plusieurs fois avec le même résultat, jusqu'à un moment où le fameux DD apparaît! Je le choisi et fait une installation avec archive de l'ancien système.
Ca ne dure pas bien longtemps il me dit qu'il y a eu une erreure dans l'installation et que je dois recommencer.

Au démarrage j'éjecte le dvd d'installation, et mon système boot normalement et je vous écrit ces lignes maintenant sans problème apparent....

Donc je me demande si mon DD n'est pas bientôt mort. Je ne trouve plus mes CD d'installation d'origine fournit avec l'achat de mon iBook, je n'ai donc plus le cd de diagnostique. Existe t-il une solution pour me renseigner sur l'état de mon DD?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Macmao (16 Juillet 2005)

Ouvre l'utilitaire de disque et regarde ce qu'il te met pour l'état S.M.A.R.T .

  Si il te met état S.M.A.R.T : vérifié , c'est que ton disque dur est en bon état.

 Sinon si tu vois état S.M.A.R.T : Echec , écrit en rouge là c'est vraiment pas bon signe du tout ...


Mais c'est dommage que tu n'aies plus le disque de diagnostic, t'aurais été tout de suite fixé...


----------



## chupastar (16 Juillet 2005)

Ben voilà, pas la peine d'avoir le disque de diagnostique: état S.M.A.R.T.: Echec, et bien rouge...

Je suis dégoûté...

Heureusement que MacBidouille à publié récemment un article sur le démontage de tout ça...


----------



## chupastar (16 Juillet 2005)

Y a t-il un moyen de récupérer ce cd d'origine?

Ou sinon est-il possible qu'on m'envoie une image que je graverais pas la suite?

Merci.


----------



## chupastar (27 Juillet 2005)

Alors je remonte mon propre post car j'ai enfin réussi à remettre la main sur le CD Apple Hardware Test fournit avec l'ordinateur.

Mais chose étrange, lorsque je fait le test avancé, celui-ci ne me trouve rien d'anormal...  Mais utilitaire de disque m'indique toujours que mon disque dur est bientôt à changer...

Alors je ne sais plus à qui faire confiance!

Dois-je m'attendre à voir mon DD "mourir" d'un coup? Dois-je continuer à tout sauvegarder sur mon iPod à la place d'écouter de la musique dessus?
Ou bien dois-je me dire que pour le moment tout va bien?


Merci de vos réponses!


----------



## chupastar (28 Juillet 2005)

Ben décidément mon problème n'intéresse pas grand monde!  

Alors je tente une dernière question: l'état S.M.A.R.T. de mon DD est devenu rouge peu de temps après avoir installé Tiger. Le fait que le hardware test ne trouve rien me fait dire que c'est Tiger qui merde et pas la vérification SMART. Est-ce possible?


Merci.


----------



## AntoineD (28 Juillet 2005)

à ta place j'achéterai un nouveau disque dur, plutôt que de jouer avec le feu. 

Les petits DD pour portable ne sont plus très chers, surtout si t'as pas besoin d'un grand espace. Passe chez le chinois du coin et installe ton nouveau DD  Avec un peu de chance, tu vas en prendre un plus gros et plus rapide que l'ancien. Tu seras tout joyeux ! 

Et tu utiliseras sereinement ton ipod...


----------



## Mille Sabords (28 Juillet 2005)

Antoine est la voie de la sagesse,
il ne faut plus jamais faire confiance à un DD qui donne des signes de faiblesse,
j'en ai fait la douloureuse expérience,

si tu veux garder ton DD jusqu'au bout tu peux investir dans un boitier autoalimenté USB2, ça vaut 30 euros environ


----------



## AntoineD (28 Juillet 2005)

oui, moi aussi, j'ai eu un pb avec un DD pas sympa... 

Aujourd'hui, j'ai 2 DD externes : l'un dédié uniquement à la sauvegarde, l'autre à du travail régulier. Tout cela est la clé du bonheur


----------



## chupastar (29 Juillet 2005)

Bon, je vais écouter vos conseils... j'ai pour projet d'acheter dans les jours à venir un DD travelstar 7k100 à 60Go, je n'ai pas besoin de plus. Je pense aussi installer le module bluetouth  au passage comme l'a indiqué macbidouille dans un récent dossier.

Je mettrais le DD dans un boitier externe en attendant qu'il rende l'âme... Et à ce propos, est-ce que Mille sabords pourait me dire où on peux trouver des boitier externes compatibles Mac à 30¤. Et je n'habite malheureusement pas Paris et il n'y a pas de chinois du coin pour faire de bonnes affaires...


Merci!


----------



## AntoineD (29 Juillet 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Et à ce propos, est-ce que Mille sabords pourait me dire où on peux trouver des boitier externes compatibles Mac à 30¤. Et je n'habite malheureusement pas Paris et il n'y a pas de chinois du coin pour faire de bonnes affaires...



Essaie par ici


----------



## Mille Sabords (29 Juillet 2005)

personnellement j'ai acheté celui-ci :
http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=3_40_255_553&products_id=3374

j'y ai installé le DD d'origine de mon iBook, il est super fin et très pratique


----------



## chupastar (29 Juillet 2005)

Bon allé, vas-y pour le boîtier, je le commende dans la journée en même temps que mon nouveau DD (j'ai enfin touché ma paye!)

Par contre maintenant j'hésite: faut-il vraiment que je prenne un DD de 7200trs en sachant qu'il coûte plus de 60¤ plus cher que le 5400trs équivalent?

Je me demande en fait si le peu de changement que cela va m'apporter vaut le surplus de prix...

A votre avis, je fais quoi?


----------



## AntoineD (29 Juillet 2005)

tu fais de la MAO ou du montage vidéo de fou ? 

Si la réponse est non, tu peux aller sans souci avec le 5400. 


Moi, je fais régulièrement du montage sous FCP avec mon mac (Tibook 667 DVI avec un DD de 5400 tpm) et franchement il ne m'ennnuie pas : ça ne rame pas. Et quelle différence avec le 4200 d'orgine !! d'autant que le cache est de 8 mo (ce qui est bien   )


----------



## chupastar (29 Juillet 2005)

Mon utilisation c'est internet à 80%, 10% de photoshop et autres retouches d'images, les 10% qui reste pour faire quelques petits montages vidéos simples, les mises à jours de mon site (un peu de flash et de dreamweaver), etc...

Donc un 5400trs? J'aimerais ne pas regretter mon choix...


Merci.


----------



## AntoineD (29 Juillet 2005)

chupastarDonc un 5400trs? J'aimerais ne pas regretter mon choix...[/QUOTE a dit:
			
		

> Non, tu ne le regretteras pas  Fais-moi confiance
> 
> J'ai une utilisation beaucoup plus intensive. Le cache du DD compte bcp, il n'y a pas que sa vitesse "pure". Bref, si tu as 8 mo voire 16 de cache, tu seras très bien.
> 
> A moins d'ouvrir des fichiers de 100 mo dans photoshop... tu seras tranquilles. Et puis ouvrir de tels fichiers avec un iBook... bon.


----------



## chupastar (29 Juillet 2005)

Ok, merci beaucoup.

Je passe commande tout de suite!

Je pense que je vais prendre le Samsung à 80 Go  (juste une vingtaine d'euros de plus pour 20 Go de rab).

Mais je me demande quelle est la différence avec l'Hitachi qui apparemment offre les mêmes performance mais coûte plus cher.

Y a t-il une différence de qualité entre les deux marques?


Merci.


----------



## AntoineD (29 Juillet 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Mais je me demande quelle est la différence avec l'Hitachi qui apparemment offre les mêmes performance mais coûte plus cher.
> 
> Y a t-il une différence de qualité entre les deux marques?



Là, je ne sais pas trop 

il y a un site du genre forum hardware machin bidule tu trouveras peut-être la réponse. Disons que les Hitachi ont bonnes réputation &#8211; c'est ce que j'ai et ça roule au poil.

Fais une recherche sur le forum de Mac Gé, je ne suis pas sûr, mais il me semble qu'on a déjà parlé de cela


----------



## chupastar (29 Juillet 2005)

Je n'ai rien trouvé sur le forum, enfin si, un tas de sujet parle de DD mais pas de différence entre les marques.

Je voulais m'orienter vers un Toshiba avec 16 Mo de cache et 5400trs qui reste à un prix abordable (121¤ pour le 80Go voir 1000ordi.fr).

Mais certaines critiques du forum me font penser que c'est un mauvais choix.

Je crois que je vais me tourner vers le samsung SpinPoint M40 à 80 Go, 5400 trs et 8 Mo, de toute façon on va dire que pour ce que je fait, je ne verrais pas trop de différence, enfin j'espère.

Je cherche surtout à conserver le silence autant du DD que de la ventilation de mon iBook.


Merci.


----------



## AntoineD (29 Juillet 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche surtout à conserver le silence autant du DD que de la ventilation de mon iBook.



Alors tu fais bien de choisir un 5400 rpm 

Vitesse plus rapide = chauffe plus, et la batterie tient moins longtemps.

Tiens-nous au courant de ton instal' !


----------



## chupastar (29 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Tiens-nous au courant de ton instal' !





Je n'y manquerais pas!


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Juillet 2005)

Plus de mémoire cache permer d'augmenter l'autonomie, surtout si on a affaire à des petits fichiers, ça limite les accès disque 

J'avais plutôt eu des échos favorables du Toshiba


----------



## chupastar (29 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Plus de mémoire cache permer d'augmenter l'autonomie, surtout si on a affaire à des petits fichiers, ça limite les accès disque
> 
> J'avais plutôt eu des échos favorables du Toshiba




Salut!


Va voir  ce sujet qui te renverra sur cet autre sujet et tu verra que le toshiba n'est pas si bon qu'on pourrait le croire.

De toute façon j'ai commandé mon DD maintenant... alors tant pis!

A bientôt!


----------



## bertt (29 Juillet 2005)

Je viens de changer le dd de mon Powerbook 12 pouces
mon disque d origine de 40 go rame au 2 redemarrage et plus d acces a Tiger
plusieurs formatage idem
les outils de diagnostique trouve une erreur sur le disque 1 fois sur 2
je l ais changer par un samsung de 80 go a 5400 tours 
le demontage du powerbook est bien plus facile que sur le ibook
aucune rayure  aucun forcing j ais juste casse une patte sur la touche f11
quelle connerie de devoir declipse 4 touche du clavier pour acceder a l interieur du portable
sur le ibook j ais eu pas mal de difficulte
pour info j ens suis a mon 3 eme portable apple en 2 ans
2 ibook avec leur panne d origine que je me suis bien sur separe (carte mere)


----------



## AntoineD (29 Juillet 2005)

toi, t'es un peu le gars qu'a pas de bol 

En ce qui me concerne, mon powerbook me suis sans problème depuis bientôt trois ans 
Juste le 1er DD qui a lâché &#8211; je l'ai un peu aidé... 

des bonnes bêtes en général, tout de même


----------



## chupastar (29 Juillet 2005)

bertt a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de changer le dd de mon Powerbook 12 pouces
> mon disque d origine de 40 go rame au 2 redemarrage et plus d acces a Tiger
> plusieurs formatage idem
> les outils de diagnostique trouve une erreur sur le disque 1 fois sur 2
> ...




Et alors? Content du Samsung? Car je crois bien que j'ai commandé le même que le tien!


----------

